# How to best arrange cigars in humidor?



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a 100 count humidor and something like 15-20 different types of cigars (total of say 60 cigars) in there. What's the best way to arrange the cigars? I heard about cigars intermingling with flavors and want to avoid that for now, unless I hear otherwise. It seems inevitable that different sticks will sit next to each other. I'm leaving the cello on and hoping that will help the flavors staying in their own cigars.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

The best way is to have a humidor big enough that each cigar can be stored in the box it came in. Leave the cello on, it will be fine. It would take a very fine pallate to tell if the cigars are intermingling with flavors. If they start to do that, then worry about it. :2


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

galaga said:


> The best way is to have a humidor big enough that each cigar can be stored in the box it came in. Leave the cello on, it will be fine. It would take a very fine pallate to tell if the cigars are intermingling with flavors. If they start to do that, then worry about it. :2


:tpd: wise words from the mad scientist!


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

just keep the peach flavoured phillies away from the nice ones:r :r


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

I like to arrange my cigars in the humidor so that it looks like they're doing dirty things to each other.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I agree with Galaga you should have no problems especially since the cello is on.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

erab said:


> I like to arrange my cigars in the humidor so that it looks like they're doing dirty things to each other.


:r :r


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

erab said:


> I like to arrange my cigars in the humidor so that it looks like they're doing dirty things to each other.


:r :tpd: :r 
Stack em till its full.
Get another larger humi
stack em till its full
Repeat this process over and over
Then make a coolidor
stack em till its full


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

how long are you planning to keep em in there?

I just pile 'em in there and rotate every now and then... I don't think I keep cigars mingling in my humi for more than a few months per stick...

I can't really tell if the flavors are mixing about that much in that short time...

I do my long term aging in a coolerdor.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about the fine details of how you order them in hour humi. The taste sharing won't happen for quite sometime, and even then most wouldn't notice it. Unless it was a flavored Java or something, keep those out! I usually just arrange as best as I can to fit the most that I can. Rotating occasionally is a very good idea too.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

mdtaggart said:


> :r :tpd: :r
> Stack em till its full.
> Get another larger humi
> stack em till its full
> ...


DING DING DING --We have a winner - give that man a cigar! If it only wasn't true:c :w


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

I ussually keep my rare smokes on the bottom in one compartment, with the head of cigars against the wall, I feel the foot of cigars is the most delicate so i keep them open to the most amount of air circulation. then I keep my aging smokes in the other compartment and I have a little coolador for my everyday type smokes. an assortment of really tasty treats.


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

I usually put the males on the right and the females on the left.

Then every other weekend or so I let them "get together" .


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

i kinda just mix mine up in the humi. i like to keep mine in their cellos, so i'm not too worried about them mingling flavors. i heard it takes years for that to happen anyway. if i have cigars i'm trying to age (like some of my brazillias right now) i put those at the bottom of the humidor off to one side. 

just remember to rotate once in a while, so that you don' get any canoeing when you smoke 'em.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

We're suppose to arrange them? Crap, how come I'm always the last to know! Okay then - I'm going to arrange them alphabetically according to regional origin and date of seedling inception. Yeah - that's the ticket.





:r 


Ron


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

erab said:


> I like to arrange my cigars in the humidor so that it looks like they're doing dirty things to each other.


:r  :r

I love this place!

I arrange mine however they best fit within the space available.

I do tend to keep all the naked sticks in their own little section.


----------



## grinch (Sep 30, 2006)

Let me ask about the "canoeing" if you don't rotate them phenomenon. If this is actually a problem.......why do so many botls/sotls keep their box purchases closed for months and years at a time before cracking the seal and smoking one. I never hear that they have an issue with smokes "canoeing".


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I usually hide my good ones so i don't see them. :r All my yard dogs are on top so I smoke them first. :r Out of sight out of mind is my motto. :w


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm still pretty new here, but...

The different tobacco used when rolling cigars can blend better with time. If you leave the cello on, they won't blend so much with other cigars as much as they blend within themselves.

I try to arrange mine by length since they just stack better that way. I also put the ones I'm planning on smoking sooner on the top shelf and those that I want to sit longer get sent to the bottom.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

grinch said:


> Let me ask about the "canoeing" if you don't rotate them phenomenon. If this is actually a problem.......why do so many botls/sotls keep their box purchases closed for months and years at a time before cracking the seal and smoking one. I never hear that they have an issue with smokes "canoeing".


I very rarely if ever have problems with a cigar "conoeing" - and when I do I don't attribute it much to the way it was stored, rotated, not rotated etc. I lay the blame on construction.



Silhanek said:


> I'm still pretty new here, but...
> 
> The different tobacco used when rolling cigars can blend better with time.


Unless you are going to keep them next to each other for 5, 10 or more years I really don't think this is a problem. I mean it takes most cigars 5 years or more just blend together within itself - much less be affected by other cigars (unless we are talking flavored of course).

Ron


----------



## skynyrd (Jul 25, 2017)

stashu said:


> I usually put the males on the right and the females on the left.
> 
> Then every other weekend or so I let them "get together" .


that how we get cigarillos lol


----------



## skynyrd (Jul 25, 2017)

jxpfeer said:


> i kinda just mix mine up in the humi. i like to keep mine in their cellos, so i'm not too worried about them mingling flavors. i heard it takes years for that to happen anyway. if i have cigars i'm trying to age (like some of my brazillias right now) i put those at the bottom of the humidor off to one side.
> 
> just remember to rotate once in a while, so that you don' get any canoeing when you smoke 'em.


what is canoeing?


----------

